# Good but inexpensive fencing for horses?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A neighbor Is interested in renting part of my land and putting horses on it. A fence would be needed, but I have no idea what horses need. And, I do not wish to pay a fortune.

Can someone tell me how tall the fence should be, and what is cheap enough to be affordable but still do a good job?

eep:eep:eep:eep:eep:eep:


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I dont know how much land you have to fence off, or what your budget is, but on my place the only thing I can count on is 5' tall no climb horse panels on either wood posts or capped T-posts. I wont use any kind of wire, my horses are not smart enough to keep their feet out of wire. 

You could also use a hot tape if the horses respect the zap!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

We have electrified high tensile with wood posts. All 4 wires are hot and they very much respect it. For a perimeter fence I think you'd want at least 4.6 high and can get by with lower on cross fencing.

Just an FYI after we bought the farm we live at now but didn't for the few years after we bought it, the guy who leased and ran his cattle on it was responsible for his own fencing.


----------



## littlebay (Jan 26, 2017)

First, if you haven't already, I would discuss the cost of the improvements with the neighbor. I would expect them to pay for the fence and gates as well as a monthly usage fee- at least enough to cover the uptick in your insurance that will come from having someone else's animals on the property as well as a small sum to squirrel away in the event of, well, inevitable damages- I love my horses but they can be rough on property.  There's also the question of water- is there already water run to this part of your property? 

Speaking just to the fences- you can do it pretty inexpensively in electric (I prefer polycord over wire or tape) and t-posts (WITH caps, must have caps). I wouldn't go any fewer than five lines of tight polycord, posts no more than 10' apart and more like 8', for perimeter fence- three for cross-fence, maybe two if they're super respectful of it. Horses escaping the property is a personal nightmare of mine, hence the extra lines/tighter security between the pasture and the outside world. If there's no power to this part of the property, so with a solar charger with more zap power than you think you need.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Inexpensive fencing and horses don't mix. You better put in a good fence and not skimp especially if you are going to board/rent land out to others.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A couple of hot wires, one at 2 feet and one at 4 feet does a good job of containing them around here.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

What kind of horses? 

A lot could depend on if you're trying to fence in some young sillies or some old fat pasture puffs. I know by boy who is 9 and all of 2k lbs runs through 3 or 4 strand hot wire like it's silly string. My 21 yo mare wouldn't even cross the boundary where it used to be after he's run through it. 

Also, are you fencing them into somewhere they want to be? ie, a nice lush field of grass, or keeping them off your nice hay? If the latter, you will need much better fencing. 

All depends! I see my neighbors get away with a single strand of hot wire 3' off the ground right next to a semi-busy road. Her horses are all ancient, and lame. But I would never risk it.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

DisasterCupcake said:


> What kind of horses?
> 
> A lot could depend on if you're trying to fence in some young sillies or some old fat pasture puffs. I know by boy who is 9 and all of 2k lbs runs through 3 or 4 strand hot wire like it's silly string. My 21 yo mare wouldn't even cross the boundary where it used to be after he's run through it.
> 
> ...


Very good point!! I have several that absolutely do not respect a hot fence no matter how many strands there are, and others who won't go out an open gate if it isn't into a better pasture.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

im thinking electric ---why spend a fortune on a rental pasture ??? for someone elses horse at least --- and go to the EXTREME high end of joules


----------



## susanneb (Feb 17, 2005)

As other have said, I would let the horse owner put in the fencing. I can't imagine they would want their horses in just hot wire if they live off-site. Aside from them needing to protect their horses, you could be liable if they got out on the road and caused an accident, so be sure the fencing is secure. If they invest in no-climb horse fence, t-posts, and a line of hot wire, their horses will be safe, the fence will be affordable, and they can take it with them should they decide to move the horses in the future.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The more I thought abut the headaches of renting, the less interested in it I became. So, I think that I will not.


----------

